# 240g tank shot



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

18" Black arow, 12" Channa aurantimaculata, 18.5" Endlicheri bichir, 18" Spotted gar, 8.5" widebar dat, 12" P. yepezi sp. stingray... _(Not pictured: 7.5" Nile perch, 14" B. juruense and 4.5" FlyRiver turtle)._ :smile:


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

_And another one..._


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice tank and Fish


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

since that image host does not allow remote linking, i will post em:

1:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

2:


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

sweet tank!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that is beyond cool
















what are the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

With one word: *BEAUTIFULL!!!!!*

Jim


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..i want that snakehead..nice tank P.T


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting Xenon.







Thanks for the kind words everybody!! :smile:

Its a 240gal. (8'x2'x2').


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice tank, great variety!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sweet pix 







how'd you get all them to pose in one place for you??????


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thats SWEEEEEEEEEEET dude... that tank makes yur fish look like they're 4-5" only.. lol..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

awesome tank man!!!!!

I wish I had such a great tank


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Big boys!!!


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

HOW MUCH DID YOU GET THE GAR FOR AND AT WHAT SIZE? NICE TANK BTW


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn!!! that is one nice tank.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thankyou for the great idea! I will set-up a tank like this someday! AWESOME!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats sweet looking


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Thanks for all the complements everyone!!*











> how'd you get all them to pose in one place for you??


Lol. No fish poses... pics were taken in its regular ordinary 'natural' tank scenario.:laugh:



> HOW MUCH DID YOU GET THE GAR FOR AND AT WHAT SIZE? NICE TANK BTW.


Picked up the spotted gar for only $50. Acquired it at 17", now currently about 18.5"+. :smile:



> Thank you for the great idea! I will set-up a tank like this someday! AWESOME!


Uhhmm... sure?? thanks... but what _idea_ did I exactly give you??


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Pretty endlicheri, nice Spotted gar too


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> Pretty endlicheri, nice Spotted gar too


Thank you for the nice words, Polypterus... :smile: Hey Richard,,, how have ya been?? This is Jack, (from Cali), Btw, you were going to send me your 14" P. Polli awhile back ago??... remember me??









Email: [email protected]


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

hey phulltank57 where are you located in cali? i have 2 exact gars 1-12" 1-10"-11". i'm in LA. i'm asking @80 for both. they are eatting well and eatting everything. well let me know if you are interested.


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> hey phulltank57 where are you located in cali? i have 2 exact gars 1-12" 1-10"-11". i'm in LA. i'm asking @80 for both. they are eatting well and eatting everything. well let me know if you are interested.


Hey Mikeoway,,, I'm in n. cali, bay area. They are 'spotted' gars, right?? Hmm?... I might be interested in getting??...







what other fish are you keeping with them now?? Shoot me an email.

Thanks









-----------------------
Email: [email protected]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That snakehead rocks!!!!!





























Nice tank overall!


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> That snakehead rocks!!!!!
> Nice tank overall!


Thank you!... Acestro :smile:


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

NICE TANK AND FISHHHH
















btw do you have pics of the nile perch?


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> NICE TANK AND FISHHHH
> 
> btw do you have pics of the nile perch?


Hey, thanks for the complement, Mlee965. :smile: Yes, I'll try to post some pics of my Nile perch. Its a real cool fish, hangs out with my STF all day, everyday! I like 'em alot,,, probably because it looks similar to a "Siamese Tiger Fish" in a way.









Yeah, I'll take some current pics of my fish and tank soon and post them. I also wanna post pics of my Fly-River turtle, as well. cute lil' guy!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

wow sweet ass collection of specimens, the endlichiri is my favorite. Tank appears a bit dark though.. you need some aqua colors in there!


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> wow sweet ass collection of specimens, the endlichiri is my favorite. Tank appears a bit dark though.. you need some aqua colors in there!


Thanks... Poseidon X. :smile: Yes, I like the endlicheri alot! its a very active bichir... are you also into bichirs? Yes, the tank does look quite dark in the pics... (i'm NO photo expert, btw!) also am using `Estes black sand, as my substrate.









Oh yeah, what did you mean by _'aqua colors'_?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

PhullTank57 said:


> > Pretty endlicheri, nice Spotted gar too
> 
> 
> Thank you for the nice words, Polypterus... :smile: Hey Richard,,, how have ya been?? This is Jack, (from Cali), Btw, you were going to send me your 14" P. Polli awhile back ago??... remember me??
> ...


 Yeah I know you man,

Alot of really screwed up things happened back then, 
Sorry I did not get those fish out, really wish I had, 
shortly after Sept. 2001 I lost the female, The male followed
shortly after that, Less than a month later something struck my
Breeding pair of Ornates.

I no longer keep any Polypterus species
and I have backed off heavily with anything to do with them,

Those things ate my life for so long the pain of loseing all of them in a short
period, kind of killed me for a bit. I'm getting back to the scene again slowly
I have on order a group of Polypterus Bichir Bichir from Egypt, I'm hoping they
pass the permit process.

anyhow glad to see you around, and feel free to email me or Pm me.
Still feel really guilty I did not get those fish to you in time.


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> Yeah I know you man,
> 
> Alot of really screwed up things happened back then,
> Sorry I did not get those fish out, really wish I had,
> ...


Ahh man, I'm really sorry to hear about you losing your polys... my deepest condolences! I know that same feeling of "losing prized fish"... (recently lost my male Channa _aurantimaculata_ and *6* P. e. endlicheri)







But yeah, that can really makes a big impact on a person's outlook on "Fishkeeping". It can make a person just want to totally quit the hobby!!







But hey, I'm really glad that your in good spirit now, and that you were able to bounce back from it. Its an unfortunate tragic thing to happen... but thats just ALL part of the hobby!







Oh yeah, don't even trip off of not getting the fish out to me on time. Hey, _'*THINGS*'_ happen... I totally understand!! 'ITS ALL GOOD!!'









But enough talk about the past, now!!...







Have you received your group of P. bichir bichirs' yet? What do you mean, _"pass the permit process?"..._ Are they illegal to export/ import or something? If you don't mind me asking, how many are you expecting to get? Size and co$t?









Well, its good to see & hear from you again... I'll email you sometime... and/ or you can email me also. _(k.i.t)_ Anyways, hey... you have yourself a good & safe New Year's, alright!! :beer:

-----------------------------
Email: [email protected]


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wow nice tank man









where did you get your birchir. like a shipper or something


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> wow nice tank man
> 
> where did you get your birchir. like a shipper or something


Thanks for the comp... sweet lu! :smile:

A shipper? oh no!!... I picked up my Endlicheri bichir at a shop in Sacramento, CA. I'm not from there... i was actually just in town to visit some family. I was just fortunate to be in the _"Right place, at the Right time!!"_ The employee had just said that somebody 'just brought in that bichir'.









And... _anotha_ one!


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Awesome Bro, I love the Channa and the Bichir!!!

WHat shop in Sacramento had him, I live in Sac area, Was it Capitol Aquarium?


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> Awesome Bro, I love the Channa and the Bichir!!!
> 
> WHat shop in Sacramento had him, I live in Sac area, Was it Capitol Aquarium?


Thanks bro!!... I actually got my Endlicheri bichir at Exotic Aquarium, southside Sac.

Does Capitol Aquarium still have that big Wallago catfish, in their 'Tankbusters' display pool' tank? What fish do they currently have in their now?

Oh yeah, congratulations!!... btw, I now hear you're one of the few members of the _'Aurantimaculata'_ Alliance!!







_Beautiful_ fish!!... be sure to take good care of her.


----------

